# 120vdc/30a Variable power supply



## Darylbnet22 (May 9, 2007)

Hello, I am working for an older Offshore Derrick barge, and we are looking for anyone who may have some vintage DC power supplies for sale...

The old Vintage units we have are Intercon Models, 
480v input DC rectifier's with control boards to range 
the DCV output 0-120v / 0-30/40amp 

We had one contact trying to get some from South Carolina, 
but that fell through... 

Thanks if you have some info...


----------



## Darylbnet22 (May 9, 2007)

*Edit 120vdc power supply*

Correction on that power supply, it is a 3ph 120vac, input, 45a,
for 120vdc / 40-50amp output, 
Intercon Model DPS 50-120, 

And yes, the transformer is special too, for 3phase 120vac...
A lot of vintage equipment, around here...


----------

